
Nameof operator for modern C++, simple name of variables, types, functions, etc. - starbugs
https://github.com/Neargye/nameof
======
fwsgonzo
Something that both C and C++ (or any other language for that matter) should
have had since day one. Very nice work. Looking forward to using it in my
projects!

